# 99606



## llanesv2018 (Feb 17, 2014)

cpt code 99606 can be used if the primary physician makes a review and refill medication + 1156f+1160f?please let me know
I understood that 99606 is only for Pharmacist.
Am I wrong?


----------



## dja214 (Sep 11, 2014)

99606 is for the Pharmacist. When the Provider does a med check/review you can bill 90863 along with Psychotherapy codes because the old Med Review code 90862 has been deleted.

If your Provider does the minimum requirements you can bill 99212


----------



## llanesv2018 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------

